# Wood pellets?



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

So I have been told that wood pellets are a safe bedding for rabbits. They come very recommended and I am interested in switching to them. My issue is that they don't look very comfortable. Fraggles is caged when I am at work during the day. I can't imagine her having to lay on these wood pellets as her bedding. Are there other options that are soft but as safe as the pellets? I am also looking for something that can be bought it bulk. Thanks for reading


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2011)

Katie I use the wood pellets way cheaper especially with 4 rabbits.

I cover the pellets with a plastic gridscreen. I bought them at Walmat but they also sell them a Micheals (coloured too) in the craft department.

Winston has chewed them the odd time. Never swallowed the plastic though. 

The clean up is easy, just take the grid out and throw the poos away. I use to clean their cages twice a day, Iwould clean the soiled litter (I did/do not want my house smelling) from their litter boxes:litterhealthy:. Now I do it once a day.

Susan

PS

If you want you can send Fraggles to me to train her how to use the litter box with the screen. :biggrin:

Susan

Here's a picture of the coloured screens.


----------



## Watermelons (May 17, 2011)

If its for a litterbox, comfort isnt a huge issue. 

As for the cage. Just use aspen, you can get it in shavings or mini chips and both are totally safe and are about the same price as pine at a petstore. Usually you can pick up the chips in lab quality at feed stores and such. Stick to aspen, pine is aweful.


----------



## RitzieAnn (May 17, 2011)

When my buns have litter boxes, they had pellets in them. But I didn't put pellets all over the enclosure. Just in the litter box.

And don't use a ton of pelelts either. lol. I had an average size cat litter box, and only put 2 "scoops" of my hands in. They expand really well while absorbing the pee


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

Fraggles has never used a litter box. I tried to get her to use one but she just made a huge mess. She picked a corner of her cage and has never had an accident so I don't complain. I scoop her corner everyday and all is well. This is for her actual cage which she is in while I am at work or she chews the carpet. I might look into the aspen bedding. Susan do your buns have grids in there cages or just the litter boxes? Oh and Fraggles can come live with you but I don't think Daisy Mae would like that so you better send her to me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2011)

Katie what do you mean by having grids in their cages? :?

All of their cages are made from the NIC grids. They all have litter boxes in their cages. Vega and Daisy are wonderful never ever have accidents. Winston is so lazy, he puts his front two paws in the litter box to eat the hay, then decides to pee outside the box (he lives with Vega). I have ceramic tiles in their cage, with a towel under the litter box to catch the Brats pee.

Buttercup is pretty good with his litter box habbits for a almost 13 year old bunny.

I will make the arrangements for Fraggles to fly out asap.:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

The cages are made out of grid? I see... Just remember to put Daisy Mae on the flight also.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2011)

These are from the house before I moved. This was Wilbur & Jackie cage (one of them). They live with their father now.






This is Winston & Vegas cage at the house. It's identical to this where we are now.






I'll get better pictures in the next couple of days of their setups now. 

Buttercup is in the living room, Winston & Vega and Daisy Mae share a room.

Susan

PS

The plane is on it's way.:biggrin:


----------



## Rescue Momma (May 17, 2011)

Katie,
If she goes in the same corner all the time put the litter box there. She may make a mess for a short time but will learn to use it. You may want to take some of the soiled litter from that spot. Take the soiled litter and put it in the litter box then she will know to use it. 
It worked for me with my chins. :0


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2011)

I use fluorescent light grates in my litterboxes over the wood pellets. I agree that a lot of rabbits do not like to get into the box directly into the wood pellets. The fluorescent light grating is also referred to as "egg crate." You buy a big sheet of it (you can get 4 or 5 individual grates from one sheet) and it's very easy to cut the individual sheets with kitchen shears.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a corner box for her cage. She has a big cage and the bottom is a deep hard plastic that I fill with bedding for her to lay in. She uses one of the back corners for a potty and her hay is on the other side. When she has to go she just hops back in her cage. I used to have two litter boxes in the apartment with bedding and hay. She used them for digging but never for potty so I took them away.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 17, 2011)

If she is using the corners, then just put the wood pellets in those areas. You can then use something else like fleece in the rest of the cage. You do not need to use wood pellets in the whole cage, just in the litter box or potty area. 
With blankets, you only need to buy 1 or 2 and those can last years. Where I am, big blankets (50" by 60") are $6, so 2 would be $12. I bought some about 4 years ago and they are still in really good condition. It is much cheaper than buying bags if litter at $5-10 each that last a month or 2. The only real downside is it they chew and eat them and that they do need to be washed on a regular basis. 

If you have a rabbit that is totally not litter trained, then it could be useful to put the wood pellets under other litter like shavings for some added odor control.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 18, 2011)

Fraggles is a HUGE chewer of everything. So would I need to worry about her swallowing bits of blanket?


----------

